# Lower burr carrier stuck on RR55 - can't remove it.



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm trying to remove the lower burr carrier on my Brasilia RR55 grinder but it seems to be jammed on really tight. I've removed the central nut and tried using an improvised "gear pull" made from a small piece of scrap sheet metal but the when I try to pull it off by screwing in a centre bolt it just deforms the metal rather than removing the carrier. I can't believe how solidly it's stuck on !

I'm thinking of maybe using a heat gun to try and heat the carrier up so it expands slightly. Is this is a bad idea, am I likely to cause any damage by doing this ?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you are removing to clean under it can I suggest that if there's a little clearance underneath (as there should be) just get a little but of pipe cleaner, bend it into an L shape and use that to clean under it. Works a treat on my mazzer


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the handy tip CamV6.

Unfortunately in this particular case I do actually need to get the burr carrier off but I'll be sure to remember your handy tip for use in the future.


----------



## c_c (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not sure how the r55 burr carrier is mounted, but on my Bezzera grinder I removed the lower burr then fitted the three screws back into the burr carrier and tightened each one a bit at a time until the carrier popped off. It did leave some small marks on the grind chamber but did the job. Might be worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi C_C thanks for the advice. Yes I have used that "jacking" technique before but I believe it's a risky way to do it as it can easily distort then carrier and also, as you say, can leave 3 small impressions in the grind chamber.

Frank has suggested that heating the carrier with cloths soaked in boiling water should probably expand it enough to pop it off... I'll give it a go and report back.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Franks a bit of a legend when it comes to these kind of things and usually right too. Hope it works out. Burr carriers are easy to distort slightly especially if they're made out of aluminium.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Hi C_C thanks for the advice. Yes I have used that "jacking" technique before but I believe it's a risky way to do it as it can easily distort then carrier and also, as you say, can leave 3 small impressions in the grind chamber.
> 
> Frank has suggested that heating the carrier with cloths soaked in boiling water should probably expand it enough to pop it off... I'll give it a go and report back.


 And squeezed out !!!!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Oops thanks Franks, I forgot to type that important point!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

OK, I tried the hot (squeezed out) face cloth technique but didn't have any success so I went back to my original idea of using a hot air gun (paint stripper) , a quick 10-15 second blast on full heat and a *gentle *bit of persuasion from below and off it popped !

Interestingly I just stripped my Gaggia MDF grinder down for a deep clean this morning and that burr carrier on that came of as easy as pie!

I guess some grinders are just more prone to sticking burr carriers than others.


----------

